# 275/30/19 on Stock TTRS Wheels = Success



## joneze93tsi (Aug 8, 2008)

After getting feedback/ reading on overseas forums bout 275/30's I decided to give it a try.
The lower sidewall helps negate any rubbing issues. (Ground the tab down as it was rubbing stock)

Went with the NT05 as they tend to run on the narrow side just to be safe.
Plenty of clearance, only cause for concern with going bigger would be front strut clearance, as it's very tight, but with spacers you might make it happen.


Couple pics of a dirty car after last week's Autox:


----------



## canuckttrs (Feb 5, 2012)

need moar grip for that launch control 

does activating sport mode help reduce rubbing? since the activated dampers wouldn't allow as much quick compression.


----------



## joneze93tsi (Aug 8, 2008)

canuckttrs said:


> need moar grip for that launch control
> 
> does activating sport mode help reduce rubbing? since the activated dampers wouldn't allow as much quick compression.


Not in my experience, I've only ever driven in sport mode since day 1.
Very rare I can get the rubbing, but it happens with a large passenger around large high speed sweeping turns. And occasionally at Autox of course.


----------



## Williamttrs (Mar 29, 2013)

How does the road noise compare to stock.


----------



## joneze93tsi (Aug 8, 2008)

NT05's aren't exactly quiet or the best DD tire, but this is more of a weekend car and noise doesn't bother me. I ran these on my DD for a summer once. Very loud when they get worn, but I love the way they perform.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Do you have 275's on the rear or all around. ?

With or without spacers. ?


----------



## joneze93tsi (Aug 8, 2008)

R5T said:


> Do you have 275's on the rear or all around. ?
> 
> With or without spacers. ?


275 all around.
No Spacers
No Rubbing.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

joneze93tsi said:


> 275 all around.
> No spacers
> no rubbing.


ok thx.


----------



## MSS Automotive (Mar 20, 2013)

joneze93tsi said:


> 275 all around.
> No Spacers
> No Rubbing.


 Congrats and you beat me to it...I had 275/35/18 when I had 18"s on the car and it made a difference however tramline was an issue back then.

I now know how to solve the tramline issue - simply set Toe to 0 (I have -0.3 each side) on fronts ONLY does the job - so am looking to go back to 275s all round. Actually whilst am here let me just refresh on alignment settings which worked well for me and by all accounts a few others...;
*FRONT*: Camber MAX negative your tuner can get thus -1.3+ /// TOE 0 or -0.1 works though not too much.

*REARS*: Keep it *OEM* thus Camber -1.20 /// Toe +0.12

With above alignment I would also stick a regime of regular tyre swap between the axles every 2.5k > 5k miles or kilometers to help ensure even tyre wear. Am doing 2.5k swap around at present (_used to be 5k swap around_). Works well on tyre wear for me - got over 15k on a set of PS2 once...inluding tracking the car once a month. 


Someone is going to get a nice purchase as I have just fitted 255 PSS all round...they will be up for sale soon with probably 7.5mm tread left...as I go 275 all round.

For those interested and specifically in regards to PSS tyres that I have been researching, a 275/30/19 is lower overall height thus Stock 255 is 26" vs. 25.6" of the 275. Now the interesting info by estimation are as follows...this is comparing the 255 PSS vs. 275 PSS;
- 275 weighs 2Ibs more each, in theory could affect performance at higher speed due to additional unsprung weight.

- 275 has 25.4mm (1") more contact patch in theory could introduce drag thus again affect performance in a straight-line however the extra grip available would be beneficial for cornering.

- 275 is 17.78mm section wider. This means that when fitted it will be 8.89mm wider each side thus closer to fender and to control arms/suspension. I thought this may not be an issue with rubbing based on my past experience on 18s as per OP this proves the case admittedly on Nitto tyres...I do not have the specs on these.

Anyway, wanted to add some info I had been researching. In regards to the unsprung weight and additional drag - these may be negated with more power thus a S1 or S2 car should not feel the penalties these may introduce...that is just my theory.

One of the other reasons I went 275 on 18s was the width stance especially on the rears...it gave the car a nice natural stance on the rears without lowering the car for a similar effect - NICE...!

William


----------



## tilmonr (Jun 28, 2012)

Do you have more pics?


----------



## primetime21 (Feb 14, 2013)

Looks awesome bud! Mine is on the Wisteria Ace and should arrive at the dealer the week of April 29th... Can't wait...


----------



## joneze93tsi (Aug 8, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Congrats and you beat me to it...I had 275/35/18 when I had 18"s on the car and it made a difference however tramline was an issue back then.
> 
> I now know how to solve the tramline issue - simply set Toe to 0 (I have -0.3 each side) on fronts ONLY does the job - so am looking to go back to 275s all round. Actually whilst am here let me just refresh on alignment settings which worked well for me and by all accounts a few others...;
> *FRONT*: Camber MAX negative your tuner can get thus -1.3+ /// TOE 0 or -0.1 works though not too much.
> ...




William, I have been running your alignment specs since last year and it was seriously one of the biggest changes in car behavior. Decent tires & Alignment = whole different league of grip and composure.


----------



## MSS Automotive (Mar 20, 2013)

joneze93tsi said:


> William, I have been running your alignment specs since last year and it was seriously one of the biggest changes in car behavior. Decent tires & Alignment = whole different league of grip and composure.


 Thanks for the kind words and am glad to read that. 



I wanted you to be one of the MSS testers however I did not get a response from you on PM - assuming I sent it to the right person...!!!...if you think the alignment made a difference (_which I had been telling many people however most ignored and the few who tried it made similar comments as you_) then we ought to get you in an MSS equipped car...the effect is more pronounced compared to the alignment changes you point out and offcourse the key point is the improved ride comfort.

Where are you based in the US? – we may have an MSS tester car close by. We may be able to get you to sample MSS…let Jeff know - [email protected].


----------



## joneze93tsi (Aug 8, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks for the kind words and am glad to read that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm in Central Ohio.
Based upon the feedback, and all the testing you have done over the years I'm sure it's a substantial change. 
I'm not one who is willing to give up performance for ride comfort generally speaking. I drive the car in sport mode 100% of the time and it seems somewhat compliant to me. My daily driver has pss9's on full stiff and I drive it 70 miles a day like that. I'd probably lean towards a track kit on my car. 

I never received a PM I suspect it went to another individual on here.


----------



## M this 2! (Feb 8, 2012)

If you're getting occasional rubbing, the new 275/30 would help on that as the overall diameter is 1/2" smaller than stock. only negative is you're 2% off on mph and odometer reading. At 50k miles, you've actually only gone 49k.


----------



## MSS Automotive (Mar 20, 2013)

joneze93tsi said:


> I'm in Central Ohio.
> Based upon the feedback, and all the testing you have done over the years I'm sure it's a substantial change.
> I'm not one who is willing to give up performance for ride comfort generally speaking. I drive the car in sport mode 100% of the time and it seems somewhat compliant to me. My daily driver has pss9's on full stiff and I drive it 70 miles a day like that. I'd probably lean towards a track kit on my car.
> 
> I never received a PM I suspect it went to another individual on here.


Well, knowing me I mostly likely sent the PM to the wrong planet...haha...!!!

OK and thanks. I will get Jeff to make contact on PM. We want you to have a look at MSS...I will arrange. 

MSS Sports may surprise you on its capability especially now that I have also tailored front TOE settings to make it 'excite' a little as my tuner, Jim, found - see video of MSS Sports, admittedly on track, however watch from 06:40 as Jim, steps the pace up a little chasing lower lap times 





. 

Thx yet again.


----------



## joneze93tsi (Aug 8, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Well, knowing me I mostly likely sent the PM to the wrong planet...haha...!!!
> 
> OK and thanks. I will get Jeff to make contact on PM. We want you to have a look at MSS...I will arrange.
> 
> ...



NICE, that video really picked up past 6:40 :thumbup:


----------



## MSS Automotive (Mar 20, 2013)

joneze93tsi said:


> NICE, that video really picked up past 6:40 :thumbup:


 Yeah, the only shame part though is now I have to beat his 1:31:34 time and since he did that time - fastest he has been round Goodwood - I keep being reminded by him each time I drop in to his workshop.

Don't tell him however am going to attempt to beat that time on 15th April. If I do, I promise ya'll, I will frame the time caption and send it time him in a large A1 print size...!

Am sure by end of the year we will be trading times like that...we shall see...all fun indeed.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2013)

joneze93tsi said:


> Went with the NT05 as they tend to run on the narrow side just to be safe.
> 
> 
> 
> Couple pics of a dirty car after last


I ran three sets of these on my RS4. Very sticky and kinda loud, but no worse than the stock toyos that come with our cars. When I switched to PSS, I had some rubbing so they are wider. I had to run smaller spacers. Very fun tire and a great value.


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

joneze93tsi said:


> 275 all around.
> No Spacers
> No Rubbing.


Why wouldn't Audi do this from factory. I would think there are some negatives of going this wide. No?


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Maybe more fuel consumption.


----------



## TT412GO (May 14, 2009)

J662 said:


> Why wouldn't Audi do this from factory. I would think there are some negatives of going this wide. No?


X2 that.

Ignoring that the TT is basically a front drive machine with a version of quattro, a 255 front tire is pretty beefy compared to most high performance rear-drive cars (e.g. Pork, Lambo), my experience (albeit limited) on the track with a TTS (Audi sponsored at Infineon in Northern California) suggests that try as I might (novice) I could not get those tires to squeal no matter how "aggresively" (i.e. pucker facor) I drove suggests that Audi figured that there was no need to go wider that 255.


----------



## joneze93tsi (Aug 8, 2008)

TT412GO said:


> X2 that.
> 
> Ignoring that the TT is basically a front drive machine with a version of quattro, a 255 front tire is pretty beefy compared to most high performance rear-drive cars (e.g. Pork, Lambo), my experience (albeit limited) on the track with a TTS (Audi sponsored at Infineon in Northern California) suggests that try as I might (novice) I could not get those tires to squeal no matter how "aggresively" (i.e. pucker facor) I drove suggests that Audi figured that there was no need to go wider that 255.


Maybe you got decent tires?
The stock Toyo's are laughable at best. With no pucker at all, I can get them whaling around onramp/offramps.


----------



## joneze93tsi (Aug 8, 2008)

Another pic, straight on.


----------



## Williamttrs (Mar 29, 2013)

Thinking about the question someone asked on another thread, is there a reason to even consider 19x10 wheels for 275 width? What happens when too wide of a tire is put on too narrow a rim? Does the tire blow out when cornering? Are the forces higher on the outside of the tire and less evenly distributed?


----------



## joneze93tsi (Aug 8, 2008)

Williamttrs said:


> Thinking about the question someone asked on another thread, is there a reason to even consider 19x10 wheels for 275 width? What happens when too wide of a tire is put on too narrow a rim? Does the tire blow out when cornering? Are the forces higher on the outside of the tire and less evenly distributed?


 9" is actually within the specs for a 275..


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2004)

Williamttrs said:


> Thinking about the question someone asked on another thread, is there a reason to even consider 19x10 wheels for 275 width? What happens when too wide of a tire is put on too narrow a rim? Does the tire blow out when cornering? Are the forces higher on the outside of the tire and less evenly distributed?


 Tire Feedback suffers. The tire squirms on the wheel. With a stiff sidewall street tire its far less noticeable, when compared to a Hoosier.


----------

